# help needed with spouse visa support letter and relationship documents



## kratos18 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi all,

We are getting ready to apply for my husband's spouse visa and were looking for some feedback on the support letter I have prepared. We have read various opinions, some saying you should include a lot of details while others say it should be to the point. also, should my husband prepare a similar letter to what I have written?

In addition some posts say that pictures printed on A4 papers are not accepted. Is that true? I was thinking of including 4-5 A4 pages with a few pictures printed on each page showing holidays, wedding etc.

We also have a 2 year gap in the middle of our relationship when we weren't able to meet. should this be explained?

Below is the letter I prepared:


Dear Sirs 

I am writing this letter to support my husband, XXXX’s spouse visa application to the United Kingdom.

I, XXXXX, born on XX/XX/XXXX am a British Citizen. I reside at XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.

I first met XXXXXXX in 200x while working part time at a restaurant in London. We were both undergraduate students at the time. We became friends shortly after and started a relationship.

Our parents first met in XXXXXXX 201x and gave us their blessings to get married in the future after we told them about our relationship. XXXX moved back to Hus country in 201x after graduating as he was unable to find permanent employment in the UK. We continued in a loving long distance relationship and maintained regular contact through the use of Skype, Facebook, WhatsApp and LINE messenger. We communicated via daily messages and video calls.

XXXX visited me in London during XXXX 201x for a week and then in XXXXXXX 201x for 5 weeks. We also went for a holiday to Malaysia in XXXXXX while we were together. We then came back to the UK where XXX stayed with my family for a few days before going back to his country. 

We got married on XXXXXX in XXXXXX, Pakistan. I then moved to his country on a family visit visa in XXXX 201x. We spent 3 months together after which I visited the UK. I then joined him in his country on a spouse visa (Iqama/residence permit) in XXXXX 201x. We lived together in his country for a further year before I moved back to live in the UK in XXXX 201x. We have been communicating via WhatsApp and LINE messenger ever since. Please see enclosed evidence of communication between myself and my husband. XXXX recently visited me in the UK for 3 weeks in XXXXXX 201x during which we also went on a holiday to Turkey.

We decided to move to the UK as it was difficult for me to adjust to the drastic change in lifestyle in his country compared to the UK where I grew up and the lack of career opportunities for a non-native woman. We would also like to raise our children in a safe and healthy environment where they can grow with equal rights and opportunities. XXXX also plans to continue his career as an IT professional once he moves to the UK, although I will be fully supporting, maintaining and accommodating him for the duration of his stay. 

I joined XXXXXX as a XXXXXXXXXX on the XXXXXXXX 201x. I am employed on permanent contract with a salary of £XXXXXX. I therefore meet the £18,600 financial requirement criteria. I have provided payslips, bank statements, employer’s letter confirming my salary and length of employment and my original contract of employment. 

Once my husband obtains his visa, he will join me at XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX which has sufficient and enough room for us to live together. I have provided a property inspection report to confirm that the accommodation meets the Home Office’s requirements. I have also provided my original tenancy agreement, a letter from my landlord to confirm that he is happy for my husband to join me at the property once he obtains his visa, a council tax letter and a utility bill.

I trust that the information provided is sufficient for my husband to be granted a spouse visa. Please do not hesitate to contact me if you require additional documents or information.

Yours Sincerely,
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes to everything.

Good letter.


- way too much justification for why you want to locate to UK. Simply write, we intend to reside in the UK and xxxxx intends to work as an IT professional. 
- get rid of once husband obtains visa, write instead, after husband enters the UK we will reside in xxxxx


----------



## kratos18 (Apr 23, 2018)

thanks londoner007! so yes to printing pictures on A4 paper or was it a yes to they are not allowed?


----------



## Msia12 (Nov 14, 2017)

anichou said:


> thanks londoner007! so yes to printing pictures on A4 paper or was it a yes to they are not allowed?


You can definetely provide pictures printed on A4 they were accepted on both my Fiance and FLRM applications

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

A little too much information. 

You don't need to discuss your job or accommodation. Your financial and accommodation documents are cover that area. 

The purpose of the letter is to outline your relationship and discuss your plans for the future. If you have had a significant separation, explain why. You don't have to detail every meeting. You should use non-emotive terms so change "loving relationship".


----------

